

Yay for Sugary JavaScript OO - robolaz
http://killdream.github.com/blog/2011/11/for-sugary-object-oriented-js/index.html

======
skrebbel
Odd choice of name, given that <http://boo.codehaus.org/> has been around for
a while

~~~
SimonB86
I had the exact same thought as soon as I read paragraph 2.

